# Lawn Tractor Electrical Problem



## burwell (Mar 15, 2007)

I have a 14.5 hp Poulan lawn tractor that won't start. I've charged the battery and even tried to boost but when I turn the key there is a clicking noice from behind the key area under the hood in the wiring. Its not the starter clicking but something in the wiring from the key to the starter. Any ideas what to look for before I take anything apart and what it could be that need replacement. Its not loose wiring as everything seems tight.
Thanks
bruce


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Sounds like a relay is not closing. Check your ground cable to frame...make sure you have a clean connection.


----------

